# Celda peltier casera?



## jced (Ago 26, 2016)

Buenas Buenas, mi pregunta es si puedo construir una celda peltier casera, se que son semiconducores tipo N y P y quisiera saber donde conseguirlo o que puedo usar, no importa si es caro quisiera saber donde lo venden.
una pregunta de una idea tal vez un poco torpe pero al fin de cuentas es para aprender, es posible usar diodos para hacer la peltier? o que materiales puedo utilizar, saludos! ...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 26, 2016)

Según las celdas que he visto y usado, es casi imposible poder hacerlas en forma casera, no entiendo el porque de algo asi siendo que se consiguen ya fabricadas, es como pedir hacer un diodo partiendo del silicio.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 26, 2016)

En si se podría con una combinación de metales, si Jean Peltier pudo hacerlo en el siglo XIX porque tu no. El semiconductor se descubrió allá en los 50's, una buena diferencia de tiempo.

Necesitas hacer muchos calculos, saber algo de termodinámica y electrónica. En internet hay mucha información.

Todo el principio se basa en los termopares.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2016)

Seguramente se pueda.
Y casi seguro que funcione "regumal"
Si es por tener algo funcional no lo aconsejo. Si es por hacer el boticario me parece muy buena opción.


----------



## jced (Ago 26, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> En si se podría con una combinación de metales, si Jean Peltier pudo hacerlo en el siglo XIX porque tu no. El semiconductor se descubrió allá en los 50's, una buena diferencia de tiempo.
> 
> Necesitas hacer muchos calculos, saber algo de termodinámica y electrónica. En internet hay mucha información.
> 
> Todo el principio se basa en los termopares.



Exacto es a lo que me refiero... si ellos puedieron descubrirla con experimentos no tan sofisticados, quiero saber como puedo hacer lo mismo.
otra idea que tengo es por ejemplo; al calentar una cara y enfriar otra se produce energía pero despues de un tiempo la cara fría se calienta, sería posible hacer una peltier un poco más gruesa? es decir por ponerlo de algun modo como un sándwich con una rebanada de jamon muy gruesa.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 26, 2016)

Como dije, se necesita aplicar termodinámica y principios de electrónica. Otro punto es que en esos tiempos no había tanta tecnología como ahora y pudieron crearse las teorías que aún utilizamos, obvio que Seebeck y Peltier se llevaron sus años para descubrir los fenómenos que hoy llevan sus nombres.

Necesitas estudiar sus teorías poco a poco y luego ponerlo en práctica. Desconozco cuál será tu propósito al crear una Peltier casera si ya hay en el mercado muchos modelos. Pero tendrás sí o sí quemar pestaña, como se dice por acá.

Primero fue el efecto Seebeck y luego vino el efecto Peltier, un poco del efecto Thompson, efecto Joule, Ley de Ohm y Ley de Fourier, conductividad eléctrica/térmica de materiales conductores y/o aislantes, etc.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 26, 2016)

Mejor olvídalo. Ganaras tranquilidad y no se te quemarán las pestañas, como te dicen arriba. además los que desarrollaron esas reorías no hicieron las celdas actuales. Eran experimentos sin mucha utilidad práctica en ese momento (salvo las termocuplas, que si son fáciles de hacer y que sirvan). Pero sirvieron para desarrollar las teorías. Las Peltier actuales nacieron después de descubrir semiconductores naturales especiales. Conocí un señor que pensaba poner una fábrica de las mismas porque habían descubierto una mina en la provincia de Misiones, Argentina que tenía ese material.


----------



## jced (Ago 26, 2016)

Comprendo que sería muy difícil, y donde puedo conseguir materiales para hacer temopares yo mismo o semiconductores?


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 26, 2016)

Esa es la cuestión, necesitas identificar las diferentes combinaciones de metales para formar un termopar. Existen los termopares tipo J, K, S, T, etc., y cada uno presenta diferentes características eléctricas y térmicas.
Para realizarlas con semiconductores generalmente se utiliza el bismuto y otros materiales. Este desconozco donde se consiga.

En libros de instrumentación industrial viene mucha información sobre los termopares mediante union de metales. En libros sobre refrigeración viene información resumida de las celdas Peltier mediante semiconductores.

A quemar pestaña se ah dicho.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2016)

Buenos días.

Internet es un sitio fascinante, y si además utilizamos Google, la cosa puede ser increíble 

Un ejemplo...

http://www.utm.mx/~mtello/Extensos/extenso020709.pdf

Os aseguro que hay mucho (mucho, mucho) más

Y si encima podemos conseguir Teluro y Bismuto, no quiero pensar lo que podemos llegar a hacer 

Sal U2


----------



## jced (Ago 29, 2016)

Alguien conoce alguna empresa que me pueda fabricar una peltier a una medida en especifico? por ejemplo si quisiera una que tuviera 4cm de separación entre  sus caras? y que tanto afectaría esto en el rendimiento de la peltier?


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 29, 2016)

Para eso está Google, busca fabricantes de Celdas Peltier, ponte en contacto con ellos y "san" se acabó.


----------



## jced (Ago 30, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Para eso está Google, busca fabricantes de Celdas Peltier, ponte en contacto con ellos y "san" se acabó.



A lo que me refería es si en su opinión creen que sea posible que me fabriquen una así, ya les mande correo a algunas empresas pero no he tenido respuesta, gracias por la .. ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2016)

No creo.
Las empresas tienen sus productos y clientes y no les suele gustar hacerse inventores.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------

